# Steelhead school?



## Ra0035 (Oct 21, 2004)

I remember hearing something about a 2 day steelhead school around here, does anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

13th Annual Steelhead Expo
9/16/2006


Lake Metroparks Penitentiary Glen Nature Center
13th Annual Steelhead Expo at Lake Metroparks Penitentiary Glen Nature Center.

maybe this is what you were thinking of.matt


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ot was in last thuds. plain dealer. i think it was $95 for the class.it was 3 hrs of class and 3 hrs on the river fly fishing . or something along these lines.might want to look on the odnr website for more info.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Ra0035 said:


> I remember hearing something about a 2 day steelhead school around here, does anybody know what I'm talking about?


I think this may also help you 

http://steelheadschool.com/

hope this helps 
Fish On !!!


----------



## Ra0035 (Oct 21, 2004)

Fish on, thats the one. Do you know if they are having fall school? Thanks


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Ra0035 said:


> Fish on, thats the one. Do you know if they are having fall school? Thanks


I just called him for you , to see if they are going to do a fall steelhead school , I think they only offer the spring school though
Fish On !!!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Ra0035 said:


> Fish on, thats the one. Do you know if they are having fall school? Thanks



Ra0035

I will add a link below you can contact Don Mathews for more info( I.e.. Pricing ) , Gregs # and email is also on there and so Is mine 
just incase you can't get ahold of Don and you have any questions 
Hope this helps you out 
Joe Montello ....Fish On !!!
after you go to this link click on ...contact us 

http://www.steelheadalleyoutfitters.net/


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Ra0035

I just got off the phone with Don Mathews and something has come up and he is unable to do the Steelhead school this fall .


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

steelhead university is sept8&9 check out lakecounty metroparks.com . jerry darkes is giving the class with a few more. jeff liskay and few other great steelhead.ers.


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Just wanted to correct an earlier post...
The Steelhead Expo at Penitentiary Glen is on September 15th.

http://ohiocentralbasinsteelheaders...007 Expo Flyer/13th_annual_steelhead_expo.htm


----------

